# MP's Rose Bowl play-by-play



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Continued from http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1224091#post1224091


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

This thread is taking over with 6:50 left in the second quarter.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: Interception was Leinart's first in his last 83 attempts


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas run up the middle, seven yard gain


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young throws left, first down at 42


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Holly Rowe reports from sideline. No one listens.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young on the option to Celvin Young, ran down of bounds at the 46


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young keeps with a no huddle format. Young to the right to Tight End Thomas out one yard shy of first down.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

"Look! I'm kicking ass!"


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Jamal Charles with a hell of a run, breaking tackle after tackle. First down at the 25.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young from the shotgun, runs it to the eight, pitches it back to Celvin Young who runs it in for the touchdown.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Slow motion shows Young had touched a knee down before pitching the ball. I can't believe they didn't review this!!!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Extra point kick is wide right.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: USC got screwed.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Commercial.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: MP finishes third Guinness


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Greg Johnson kicks off for Texas, Bush takes it out to the 33


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Penalty flag on the field


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC had twelve men on the field for the huddle. Five yard penalty.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

This represents USC with that last Texas touchdown.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 12, Leinart goes left, throws high and out over Dwayne Jarrett's head, incomplete


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC's golden boy quarterback definitely isn't playing to his talent. 10 for 19, 119 yards and 1 interception with 4minutes left in the 2nd


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

3rd and 12, Leinart doesn't get it snapped before the playclock runs down.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC delay of game, 3rd and 17.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

As expected, USC tries to pass. Leinart throws down the middle trying to get Dwayne Jarrett, incompletion.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC punts to Texas's Ross who brings it back to the 49


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young attempts long ball, incomplete


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young to Thomas, first down.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Handoff to Taylor, runs up the middle and out to the left, Touchdown Texas.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: Texas actually deserved this touchdown.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Extra point is good


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Kickoff to Reggie Bush, who sticks it in the end zone. Touchback


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart rushed but gets a pass off to Bush for a short gain.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart long left, almost intercepted AGAIN


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Handoff to Reggie Bush, breaks some tackles and heads left, first down.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart back, scrambles, runs it out of bounds to the right side.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Rowe reports cramping is a problem for Texas.

Har har.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 7, 2:02 left in the half.
Leinart hands off to Bush, spins and barely makes it past the 50. Still short of the 1st.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

3rd and 3, Leinart to Dwayne Jarrett straight down the middle, first down. 1:18 left in the half


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart scrambles, runs up the middle, to the 25, hit hard, first down. timeout with :49 left


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Commercial


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas has two timeouts remaining

Leinart drops back, runs down left, throws to Bush who crosses the field and goes out of bounds at the 13. :40 left


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Backfield empty, four wide. Leinart gets sacked at the 22


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Timeout :32 left


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: Sack was Frank Okam's first of the season


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Yet another commercial


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart drops back, slips, ball down.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

No timeout, clock is running


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Timeout called at :08


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC to attempt a 43 yard field goal


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC field goal is good


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Halftime score: 16-10 Texas


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 4, 2006)

dude are u serious?

We all have tv's and we can follow the play-by-play on espn .. you are just wasting your time but whatever floats your boat


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

USC will crush those bitches!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> dude are u serious?
> 
> We all have tv's and we can follow the play-by-play on espn .. you are just wasting your time but whatever floats your boat


 
Because "everyone" has time to watch the whole game, or "everyone" has the television to themself, or "everyone" gets to watch every play.

Serious as a heart attack


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> USC will crush those bitches!


 
Here's to hoping!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC kicks off to Texas who returns it to the 29


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Penalty flag


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Penalty on Texas, holding, 10 yard penalty. First down at 19


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

Post whore


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young hikes it, rolls right, jukes some defenders and picks up about 4


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young starts in shotgun, scrambles, throws to the right sideline, incomplete


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

JohnWalker defended that last pass.

Wasn't her the American Taliban? haha


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young starts in shotgun again, throws long right, too long


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

4th and 6


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas punter Richmond McGee sends it to Bush, fair catch


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

penalty flag


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC's Bing blocks in the back. 10 yard penalty


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC takes over at the 38


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Bush starts back deep, Leinart throws right and picks up about 6


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 4


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Handoff to White, gets half a yard


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: Temperature is mid-50's... heat wave!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: MP starts on fourth Guinness


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

3rd and 2


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart throws right, first down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

1st down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart deep to Dwayne Jarrett, big first down. At Texas 21


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC looks to be playing much better on the O-line this half. Leinart looks more calm.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart throws straight down the line of scrimmage to Jarrett, who takes it down to about the 17


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2006)

perhaps i'll consider doing the play-by-play for all red sox, patriots, bruins, celtics, and boston college games so that i can one day be considered in the same sentence with foreman.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 5


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart burns the playclock AGAIN


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Apparently USC got the timeout in just in time


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> perhaps i'll consider doing the play-by-play for all red sox, patriots, bruins, celtics, and boston college games so that i can one day be considered in the same sentence with foreman.


 
I guess if that's what your heart desires?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Handoff to White, breaks tackles left, inside the 5


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

1st and goal, handoff to white again, touchdown


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC extra point is good


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

commercial


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC kickoff, all the way back and out of bounds


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young from shotgun, runs it himself, right and out of bounds


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

pick up of about 7


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

From shotgun again, handoff, good run by number 25. 1st and 10 at about the 42


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Still shotgun, throws quick left, out of bounds at about the 47


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young from shotgun, runs like a madman to the right, to the 35


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

QB draw is killing USC


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Shotgun, throws down the middle, receiver picks up the 1st at the 20


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

From Shotgun, Young hands off, run down the middle to the 14


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 4, from shotgun, Young runs it right and gets the touchdown


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

That was a 14-yard TD run


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas PAT is good


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Vince Young is as of now the game's top rusher


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Commercial break


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

This game looks fixed.


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

The Texas Alumni must have payed off the USC defence to throw the game.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas kickoff to Bush, return to the 25


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The Texas Alumni must have payed off the USC defence to throw the game.


 
They paid off the officials. That touchdown Texas shouldn't have had will probably decide the game.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart rolls out, throws to the middle, first down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

White and Bush are back; Leinart throws quick right to Jarrett who gets nailed and loses a yard


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

7:30 left in the 3rd


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart throws left to Smith, pick up of about 5


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: MP finishes 4th Guinness


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart throws middle for another first


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> They paid off the officials. That touchdown Texas shouldn't have had will probably decide the game.


Ya that was a bad call.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: it was announced Leinart's only class this semester was ballroom dancing...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 4, 2006)

Score?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart throws middle to Jarrett, first down at the 21


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Score: 23 - 17 Texas


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

1st and 10


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Strong left, Leinart hands off for a loss of yard


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

5:28 left in the 3rd


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Average yards per play: USC 8.8 Texas 8.4


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart throws left, nearly a first down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

3rd and 1


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

White is deep back; Leinart fakes handoff, throws to Davis who had a foot out of bounds on the catch, incomplete


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

4th and 1


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC will go for it


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Hand off to White, touchdown


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

23 - 23


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC now owns combo touchdown record


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC extra point is good


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

24 - 23


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

4th lead change of the game


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: MP needs USC to score 7 more and hold Texas to nada.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Commercial


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: Dancing with the Stars looks dumb


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC kickoff to Texas, returned to nowhere. touchback.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young again from shotgun, throws left, pick up of 5


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

from shotgun, Young runs and is brought down after a pickup of 1


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep, from shotgun, Young throws right to Thomas for a first down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

shotgun; handoff to Lamont Taylor, stopped at scrimmage


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2:35 left in the 3rd


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

from shotgun, Young has a monoster run down to the 20


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas isn't beating USC. Vince Young is.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

from shotgun, Young hands off for a loss of 7


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 16


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

from shotgun Young throws left to the 15


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

3rd and 4


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

from shotgun, Young throws left, at the 14


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

3rd quarter ends


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas to attempt a 31 yard fieldgoal


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

4th quarter begins


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

4th and 4


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

31 yard attempt is...


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

No Good!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Kicker is now 1/2 on Field Goals


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

and ANOTHER friggin commercial


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: MP just threw some chicken on the barby


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

14:55 left in the big one 24-23


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart quick throw to the left, about a 6 yard pickup


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart hands off for a big loss.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

3rd and 6


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC calls a timeout


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

14:09 and only 1 timeout left


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Commercial


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Bush lines up as a wideout, Leinart quick pas right to Jarrett for a first down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart fakes hand off, throws to Dominic Bird and gains about 7 yards


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 3


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Clock reset from 13:15 to 13:19


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart hands off to White who runs up the middle for a first down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

1st and 10


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

At the 50 yard line


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Pitch back to Bush who brings it to the Texas 47


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Injury timeout


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas D-End walks off


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Brian Robinson was the player


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Handoff to White, up the middle again, about 2 short of the first


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

3rd and 2


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC handoff to white who guts the defense to the 26, first down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC is 4/5 for 3rd down conversions


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

White now has 101 yards rushing


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Handoff to Bush, runs outside, down the sideline, dives for the touchdown, SCORE USC!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC lines up for the kick, but just before the kick the referee causes a timeout


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Under review


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Handoff to Bush, runs outside, down the sideline, dives for the touchdown, SCORE USC!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Funny how the refs review plays that are good for USC, but not when they screw them.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Play stands as ruled.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

30 - 23


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC PAT is...


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Good!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

31 - 23


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: It *should* be 31 - 17


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Commercial


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Kickoff to Texas, not a good one. Texas picks it up at the 33


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 4, 2006)

incomplete pass


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 4, 2006)

Review


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young throws ball, caught, guy is hit, fumbles


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC recovered, but of course, it's ruled incomplete


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh good. Now it's under review


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Sure looked like a fumble to me


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 4, 2006)

Someone pumping up posts?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Decision is coming


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 4, 2006)

Didnt make an athletic move before hand


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Play stands at incomplete


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: Another bullshit call


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young throws left for a first, out about the 44


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 4, 2006)

no it wasnt


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

1st and 10


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes it was


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Note: Another bullshit call


thats 3 now


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young from shotgun, throws long down the middle for a first down at the USC 35


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Billy Pittman is injured


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young runs and pitches left, just shy of the first down by C. Young


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Billy Pittman is injured


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 2


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young from shotgun, hand off to C. Young for a first down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

1st and 10 at the 21


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

from shotgun, Young overthrows


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

(Shotgun) Young runs left and taken down at the 17


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

from shotgun, 3rd and 5, Young runs it and fumbles, Texas recovered


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas going for field goal


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

34 yard attempt


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

This one is good


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

31 - 26


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Commercial


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

Great game, too bad the shitty calls have hurt USC


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Great game, too bad the shitty calls have hurt USC


 
And it's hurting my point spread.


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> And it's hurting my point spread.


My bet has no point spread so all I need is USC to win.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas kickoff to Bush, returned to the 29


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My bet has no point spread so all I need is USC to win.


 
Where did you place that/!?!?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart hands off to Lendell White, stopped at the line of scrimmage


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 9


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart throws left, fullback stopped at Texas 48


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Penalty


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Roughing the passer, 15-yard penalty on Texas


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

1st and 10


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart is 26/35, 307 yards, 1 int


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC is balanced on rush/pass plays -- 36 each


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart hands off to Lendell White, just short of the first


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart to Jarrett, TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Two Longhorns hurt on the play, laying next to each other lookin' messed up


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

37 - 26


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

That was the very first passing touchdown of the game


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

PAT Attempt is...


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

GOOD! PAT is good!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

38 - 26 Usc


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Holly Rowe: Injured Texas defender has broken arm


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas at the 31


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young from shotgun, throws left, two yards shy of 1st


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 3


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young throws right, caught on knees


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

1st and 10


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Holly Rowe: Injured Texas defender has broken arm


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young from shotgun goes to the middle, first down at USC 37


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

DYoung from shotgun throws right, almost intercepted by USC


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

"Should have been intercepted."


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young from shotgun rolls right, runs, to the 28


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 4, 2006)

Run Young 8 yards


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young goes back, throws to David Thomas for Thomas' tenth catch, first down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young to the right, caught by Limas Sweed


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young fro shotgun, rolls left, runs right, keeps it, runs it, touchdown Texas


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

38 - 32


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Was a 17-yard TD run


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas PAT is...


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Good


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Note: MP needs at least a field goal by USC


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

38 - 33 Usc


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Vince Young is at 180 yards rushing


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas kicks off, Bush brings it back to 33


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

1st and 10


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart hands off to White, stopped for a two yard gain


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Total combined yards to this point: 1,033


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart rolls right, throws right for a first down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart hands off to White, stopped at the 50


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2:35 left in the 4th


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart throws left and it's incomplete


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Lendell White runs it, short by 1


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Strike that--was a fumble, Lendell White's first of the year


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

4th and 2


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Will they go for it? Or punt it?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

They're going for it


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

They didn't get it.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas from shotgun, throws left, stopped at 41


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 12, Young pressured, throws left for incomplete


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

3rd and 12


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young from shotgun, throws right, caught and stopped at the 50


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Flag


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Facemask penalty on USC, 5-yard penalty, first down


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

From Shotgun, caught... fumble?


----------



## KentDog (Jan 4, 2006)

Not too late for Texas baby.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

looked down first.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

:57 left


----------



## KentDog (Jan 4, 2006)

If Texas scores, I will punch my brother in the face.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Under review


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

2nd and 1, Texas ball


----------



## KentDog (Jan 4, 2006)

1:04 left.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young runs it, runs out of bounds after getting the first


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

:53 left


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young to the middle, out of bounds about the 15


----------



## KentDog (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh Shit!!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

From Shotgn, Young throws to the endzone... INCOMPLETE! Almost caught by Limas Sweed


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

:39 left


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

from shotgun, Young runs it to the 9


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas timeout with :30 left


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

1 timeout left for each time


----------



## KentDog (Jan 4, 2006)

college football in HD is boss.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

3rd and 5, Young throws into the endzone, incomplete


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

4th and 5


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young runs it right, TOUCHDOWN TEXAS


----------



## KentDog (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas!!!!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

39 - 38


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Going for two


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

trojan timeout


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Young runs it in and gets the 2


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

41 - 38 Texas


----------



## KentDog (Jan 4, 2006)

41-38 Texas baby


----------



## KentDog (Jan 4, 2006)

you lose any money on this game MP?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart to try a comeback, shobel ahead, Bush gets out at about the Texas 45


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep, lost a bundle


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

:08 left 1st and 10


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Trying to get into Field Goal range


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Leinart throws incomplete, game over


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Texas wins 41-38


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Fuck.


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

Total bull shit game


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Told you that bullshit touchdown would decide the game.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2006)

How many missed open field tackles were there, ridiculous.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

They couldn't shut down Young from Shotgun


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

And they obviously couldn't match whatever the Texas alum was paying the refs.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry to hear that MP. I had USC winning too, but didn't throw any money down.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2006)

They couldn't shutdown young if he had one leg and was falling down.


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

Hate to say it but the USC defence looked lik shit tonight.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

Shit happens. Oh well. Guess I'll have to go play some Texas Hold 'Em and win it back.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 4, 2006)

Eh, don't know if any of you guys caught the Outback Bowl between the Gators and Hawkeyes, but that game was pretty bullshit.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

USC won the football game. Texas won the bias game.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 4, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> USC won the football game. Texas won the bias game.



not really .. it was a fair and hard fought game by both teams. Texas deserved the win


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2006)

No, USC deserved to lose with that shit tackling.  Vince Young was good, but if half of those missed tackles were made the game prolly wouldn't have been close.  I am not talking the tackles were he juked dudes out of their shoes, I am talking the 10-15 where people had him wrapped and never finished.


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> not really .. it was a fair and hard fought game by both teams. Texas deserved the win


3 very bad calls lost the game for USC, one resulting in a Texas touchdown..
Good game but clearly the officals took away form the Texas win by giving them some very nice gifts.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 3 very bad calls lost the game for USC, one resulting in a Texas touchdown..
> Good game but clearly the officals took away form the Texas win by giving them some very nice gifts.



hey, it happens. When have we never seen a bad call in big games? Even bad calls that had been the potential decisional point of a game. Referees are humans and they make mistakes. Can't catch everything.

I remember one game, it was like the royals vs the cardinals and the umpire called the guy safe at first base and he was out by like a mile. If you are a big sports fan, u should know what i'm talking about.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 4, 2006)

or the yankees and orioles game (AL Championship in like 1996) when the little kid caught the ball when it clearly shows that he reached out for it where it would have been an easy out.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2006)

USC got a call too, that interception that was ruled incomplete.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> hey, it happens. When have we never seen a bad call in big games? Even bad calls that had been the potential decisional point of a game. Referees are humans and they make mistakes. Can't catch everything.
> 
> I remember one game, it was like the royals vs the cardinals and the umpire called the guy safe at first base and he was out by like a mile. If you are a big sports fan, u should know what i'm talking about.


 

Of course bad calls are made. But you said the game was fair, it wasn't.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 4, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> USC got a call too, that interception that was ruled incomplete.



musclepump .. refer to this post ^^^


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 4, 2006)

i love it when people make big excuses for their team losing. They always have to blame the refs for bad calls, or the other team being cheap, or IF this had happend or IF that had happened..

get over it, usc lost. Shit happens. You'll live.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 4, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i love it when people make big excuses for their team losing. They always have to blame the refs for bad calls, or the other team being cheap, or IF this had happend or IF that had happened..
> 
> get over it, usc lost. Shit happens. You'll live.


 
See my above post where I say "Shit happens."

No skin off my back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hate to say it but the USC defence looked lik shit tonight.


 
the usc defense has been suspect all year.  nothing new here.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2006)

Matt Lienart: "i still think were the better team, they just made the plays"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> the usc defense has been suspect all year.  nothing new here.




Suspect...Yes.  What was out there tonight wasn't good enough to be called suspect.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Matt Lienart: "i still think were the better team, they just made the plays"




Matt Leinart took a few shots this evening.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Suspect...Yes. What was out there tonight wasn't good enough to be called suspect.


 
the pistol should have told his players that the object is to tackle the opponent, not bounce off.

thanks again for ruining the patriots for a few years, you jerk.  so glad that this dickhead lost.


----------



## topolo (Jan 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hate to say it but the USC defence looked lik shit tonight.



So did their defense.


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> So did their defense.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 5, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> So did their defense.



somebody "doesn't" know their football


----------

